# Dovre 400 reattaching to my thermostat



## guywithquestions (Jul 22, 2013)

I had to unhook my dovre from the wall. 
There were two wires that attached to the dovre to run the thermostat
I don't remember where the wires went and I can't find a picture or manual online.

Any idea how to reattach the thermostat wires?

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 23, 2013)

guywithquestions said:


> I had to unhook my dovre from the wall.
> There were two wires that attached to the dovre to run the thermostat
> I don't remember where the wires went and I can't find a picture or manual online.
> 
> ...


 
Upper left of the pic there is a terminal block which allows wiring to be connected with Female spades. There should be two terminals on that block marked with the letters TH. Those are your mV thermostat connection points. If there are more letters (like TP) on  one of the blocks don't worry about it. There is no polarity involved, so it doesn't matter which wire goes where. If you take a short jumper wire & touch either end to a terminal labelled TH, your Dovre should come on. That will confirm your connection points.


----------



## guywithquestions (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you!
Can you take a look at this picture to see if I've done it right?

Second question, can you help me to light the pilot light?

Thank you again.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 23, 2013)

guywithquestions said:


> Thank you!
> Can you take a look at this picture to see if I've done it right?
> 
> Second question, can you help me to light the pilot light?
> ...


 
I don't think so. I don't see any pair of wires that go to the TH terminals. I see one pair in the rear that are black with red spades. One goes to TP one goes to TH. The other two pairs go to the TP-TH & the TP terminals. You have to run your THermostat to the TH terminals.


----------



## guywithquestions (Jul 23, 2013)

I have now connected the thermostat lines to the THs

The black wires with the red caps run up to the top of the unit to an on off switch. 

How can I tell that this thing is wired correct?
What's the next step in getting the unit working again?

Thank you very much for your help on this matter.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 24, 2013)

guywithquestions said:


> I have now connected the thermostat lines to the THs
> 
> The black wires with the red caps run up to the top of the unit to an on off switch.
> 
> ...


 
If the black wires are to a switch, I believe they should be wired just as the T-Stat.
Those connections should ALSO be at the TH terminals...A T-Stat IS a switch.
Do you have the owner's manual? If not we'll keep moving on...
Take a pic of the front of the valve & we'll see if we can get the pilot lit.


----------



## guywithquestions (Jul 24, 2013)

I made the switch per your instructions.  I don't have the manual, but I did take a picture of the lighting unit of the stove.  Can you help me light the pilot light?  I would experiment around myself, but I don't want to blow up the house.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 24, 2013)

First of all is this NG or LP fueled?
If NG, is the gas on?
If LP, is the tank full & the gas flow turned on           
Secondly, have you bled the air from the gas line?


----------



## guywithquestions (Jul 24, 2013)

It is natural gas.
I have the ability to turn the gas on, but it's currenlty off

I have not bled the air from the gas line.  I'm not sure exactly how that would be accomplished.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you feel confident to do this? If so I can probably talk you thru the procedure, but if you're hesitant, it might be better left to a pro. Your call...


----------



## guywithquestions (Jul 24, 2013)

No, let's give this a go. 

Give me the direction and I'll follow it to the word.  ONce again.  Thank you!


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 24, 2013)

guywithquestions said:


> No, let's give this a go.
> 
> Give me the direction and I'll follow it to the word. ONce again. Thank you!


 
OK. Post a pic of the side of the valve here the gas is hooked to it.
That will help be see what you've got.
Also, give me a close up of the On-Pilot-Off knob.
There should be a small red or white dot or an arrowhead near
 the OD to indicate the position it is currently in.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Bob

Just noticed your (new?) profile picture. Nice ride. 09 Roadglide here

Way off topic my apologies in advance

Brad


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 25, 2013)

Ironhorse74 said:


> Hey Bob
> 
> Just noticed your (new?) profile picture. Nice ride. 09 Roadglide here
> 
> ...


 

Hey Brad.
Nice. Couple of guys in the chapter ride them...
(Geezer Glide for me...)


----------



## Heatsource (Jul 26, 2013)

http://woodheatstoves.com/light-your-pilot-light-ezp-1.html
here is an old doc i uploaded in a past life 
different valve, same procedure


----------

